# I did a bad (?) thing.



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

I was at Wal Mart. My store is horrible to their fish, but this town has nothing in it, so me and my friends go to Wal Mart a lot in the evenings. Anyway, I went back to the fish section because I like looking at the bettas. But there were only four. Two males, two females. And one of the males, a beautiful black, white, and blue marble, was dead. I left them a note and got a wet paper towel and took their other betta and left the cup there. 

He lived, since my house is literally two minutes away from Wal Mart (otherwise I wouldn't even have done it). And I put him in my spare bowl. He still has the stress stripe. But he's alive and swimming around and checking everything out. I don't know if I can get banned from here for this (I would be sad), but I meant only the best. I felt I had to confess, though. And has anyone else ever done anything like this?


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

That was not a great idea... At least you got him out of the store. Don't do that again. I hope he lives. You should have just bought him.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I can understand why you wouldn't want to buy from a place that doesn't take care of their fish(giving them money just encourages them to buy more to replace the old ones, and they get them so cheap that selling 1 betta could buy them 10 more)

But that was really dangerous. I'm glad he made it, and I hope he lives through this, but I would definitely suggest not doing that again! I would instead next time talk to the store owner about the care of the fish. often times they will give the sick fish away for free since they know they will probably die anyway and won't be sold cause they look sick. That's how I would 'rescue' a betta from a petstore.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah... :/ I think if there was any other thing to do, I would have, but I didn't want to get ripped up and down for supporting their cruelty, blah blah blah, either. I suppose either way, I lose. But the betta is still allright. It's been a good four hours by now. The stress stripe is gone. Ugh, curse my impulsiveness. ))))):


Ah, muffin, I almost missed your post. I think you're right. That would probably have been a much better idea. But... I acted on impulse. I was panicking for a while because I felt terrible about it. But... He seems allright for now. He gets special attention now because of how bad I felt. But... Ehhh...... :/ I have to say I would have expected some more harsh words, because I had plenty of them for myself in my own head during this... incident. I just felt so sad seeing that poor marble. Ugh. Emotions, why you no be objective??? D:


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Did your note say that you stole the fish?


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

No. It said something along the lines of their fish section being deplorable and that the poor marble deserved better. No profanity or anything, just something I scribbled down on a small notebook paper and left for them to find.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

That doesnt make what you did okay though.

If my kids ever stole anything from a store I would make them take it back.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Of course, stealing is stealing, but this is a living animal who was in bad conditions before the move. I wouldn't steal a fish, but if faced with the situation I wouldn't take a betta back to a store where you know it will only meet a terrible fate either. I don't think it was right, but I don't know if I would return it and purposefully put it back in that situation. It's a tough spot to be in for sure.

Just..don't make a habit of it! @[email protected]


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah... I've never stolen before in my life. It isn't a habitual thing. And I do NOT plan on doing it again. I understand what you're saying, though, and I respect that you're raising your kids to be honest. I know it was a wrong thing to do, and I'm normally not the type to do anything like that.

And muffin, I don't plan on returning the fish. Nor do I plan on stealing any others. Ugh. I feel like a criminal for this one. But I'm gonna put it behind me and just give the fish a good home.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I can tell you're already beating yourself up about it. Things happen, we act impulsively, we make mistakes. Mistakes we know never to repeat! 

Though........LOL, all I can think of now is that fish needs to be named Heist or after a famous thief/bank robber. Butch Cassidy, Jesse James.. It fits. Or named after a stolen piece of art. 

I can't help it, it fits the situation!


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

All bettas I ever have in the future will be obtained HONESTLY. :3 I promise. 

I like the piece of art idea. I thought about other names, but naming him for the situation seems more memorable. And I love art. Off to look into that, I guess. :3


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

Go back to that store, explain to the department manager what you did and why. then offer to pay for the fish. I'm sure they will let you pay for it. Then go home and name your new fish Conscience


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

>.> I havent STOLEN a betta before... But i have used their lack of knowledge against them and convinced a pet store employee that something was seriously wrong with said betta (if it was lethargic or a little floaty, fin rot, what have you) and been able to adopt it... Still got it for free, and it was in near perfect health days later. ^^;




Trobar said:


> Go back to that store, explain to the department manager what you did and why. then offer to pay for the fish. I'm sure they will let you pay for it. Then go home and name your new fish Conscience



Also, working at Walmart, i know that they have a zero tolerance policy on theft... Going back will likely get you in huge trouble. and honestly, what will you do if they insist that you bring the poor fish back?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

walmart's total investiture in that betta is about 30 cents and they're not gonna jump up and down on you, that'd bring them into the face of state laws about animal cruelty


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmm. Well, I would have to return it, since I couldn't deal with theft on my record. I don't even have one, I would hate for that to drag up an enormous thing. I still feel moderatley allright with just putting it in the past. There is never anyone in the department. I have heard of people doing that before, but no one was anywhere around.

Blehhh, curse my slowness with quick response. :/ I felt the same way as Thunderloon. In their eyes, it was just a fish, and they could replace it just like that and go on being terrible to their new ones.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

My walmart doesnt even carry live fish, so i have no idea. lol. but the whole point is, they will not be pleased. They may not press charges, but you may or may not get banned from the store, they will for sure contact your parents if you are under 18... I say just let it be. They know the fish was stolen because of the empty cup, and they have already written it off and moved on. *shrug*


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

It probably wasn't the best decision ever, but you feel bad about it and you will never do it again, which is the important thing. You could always leave a tip or a donation (they have those little boxes there, right?) as a way to sort of repay the money that they lost from the fish. As for the fish, I'm sure he doesn't care whether he was legitamitely purchased or not, he's just happy to be the heck out of there lol!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Any money donated to walmart actually goes to charity. :3 At least that is what my store does.


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

My store donates to children's miracle network. I too work at walmart and even though they have a 'zero' tolerance to theft, I believe that the managers wouldn't pursue this because they also have a high regard to honesty. Besides, the cost of the fish is not necessarily worth their while to go after. 46" Plasma tv on the other hand....


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Trobar said:


> My store donates to children's miracle network. I too work at walmart and even though they have a 'zero' tolerance to theft, I believe that the managers wouldn't pursue this because they also have a high regard to honesty. Besides, the cost of the fish is not necessarily worth their while to go after. 46" Plasma tv on the other hand....



Lol, yeah... I work at a tiny walmart though (compared to others) and the managers are really strict... Maybe its just my walmart that is like that. I dunno. 


Still OP, i wouldnt bother doing anything about it but caring for the fish.


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

I would imagine not one of us here hasn't done something daft in the past that we regret, but learn from it,. I may get told off for this but a little of me admires your bravery but I would never recommend what you did. I do think the donation act would make you feel better though. Have you ever asked in the store if they have any part time or Saturday jobs going then you could really help these fish or maybe even just volunteering a few minutes to help them. At least that way you know you've tried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hmongol (May 4, 2011)

It was all in good name. I dont blame you, you did what human being seem to have lost sometimes long ago and thats compassion.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, thanks for the admission, Scarlett, and thanks for the kind words, Hmongol. I've thought about aplying for a job there, but I'm not sure how they decide where you go when you get the job. And I know this could happen at any job, but there are some rude people in my WalMart and I don't want to be verbally abused by hicks. Lol. About the donation idea, I don't *mind* if my donation goes to a charity, but then again... I didn't take the fish from a charity. But it might still be a way to find some sort of... closure?

Here's a pic of him.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

sometimes if you just tell them that they are gonna die and its unfair to pay full price for a sick fish, they let you have one for free. Petsmart, walmart, sometimes Petco-but they usually discount :/ I personally wouldnt steal a fish, but I have stolen a aqyarium medication from Petco  I didnt get caught but the guilt built up pretty bad to where I havnt done it since- andI wont. At least on the positive side you helped save a life!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

okay im sure they have camera everywhere in walmart so next time don't do stuff like that because i don't want you to get into big trouble. But on the other hand.....if they wanna go after you im pretty sure they will be at your door step because they can just watch the security tape...


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, yes, the cameras and evrything.... I don't know, I think if they cared about their fish they would have already sent the cops or something. They didn't follow me to the door or stop me at the parking lot or anythig like that. I would imagine someone monitored the tapes in a live feed or something? So they're proactiv against stealing or whatever? I don't think they would pursue a 'dumb kid' taking a fish. I think they would have assumed I was just being stupid. And the fish was already dead. Or something like that.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

As said before go to a manager and explain what you did and offer to pay for the betta. Also explain to the manager that the fish are in deplorable condition and while you made the wrong choice you did it to save a life. You then are saving face and the betta. Poor guy.... If i saw him like that I may have just bought him myself even though i have no ware to put another fish.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

well i don't think you should go back since it will be an "ethical" thing to do but totally stupid. People only saying it because they are not in that situation. Well, if you are going back to walmart and explain why don't you just go to the police station and tell them that you stole a few fish from walmart. Ya....it's not even such a big deal, you acted on your impulse and your guilt is already a good enough punishment. People need to stop making this like a super big deal. Im sure that everyone did something impulsive when they were teenagers.


----------



## sorrelhorse1 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would name him "Rob", and forget the situation.  I not advocating theft or anything like that. But there is no point in beating a dead horse.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Well if your conscince is still bothering you then take up our suggestions  other wise take care of him give him a name and keep him happy because you saved his little life


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

okami said:


> well if your conscince is still bothering you then take up our suggestions  other wise take care of him give him a name and keep him happy because you saved his little life


^+1 :d


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

You could name him Robin Hood, or perhaps Kaitou, which can mean mysterious or phantom thief in Japanese. I don't think you should repeat this, as I am generally against stealing, but you seem to be really sorry, so I would let it go, and maybe donate some money to walmart, even if they don't deserve it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, they usually do not send cops or whatever for something that cheap. If it were something else, darn right. Just remember that next time (if they really wanted to they could do this) they will be keeping a stern eye on you! So, just be careful 

Yeah when I rescue a betta (because I won't steal because the guilt would kill me >< IMO  ) I usually tell the store "hey. This guy looks super sick. Can I get him for free?" if no, then I ask if I can have a discount. And they usually let me.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't go back...Even if one store values honesty, they are a huge corporation and will most likely prosecute you, or at least file it. Honestly I wouldnt even go back to that store. Even if they don't know who you are, it's possible they are aware of the theft. Oftentimes stores take notice and wait for people to steal more things so that the cost rises to a felony charge before stopping them. They also just keep tabs on shoplifters. It was a stupid thing to do, don't do it again, but don't go back to walmart.


Side note: How sad is it when young people are going to walmart to "hang out" at night? Yikes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Don't go back...Even if one store values honesty, they are a huge corporation and will most likely prosecute you, or at least file it. Honestly I wouldnt even go back to that store. Even if they don't know who you are, it's possible they are aware of the theft. Oftentimes stores take notice and wait for people to steal more things so that the cost rises to a felony charge before stopping them. They also just keep tabs on shoplifters. It was a stupid thing to do, don't do it again, but don't go back to walmart.
> 
> 
> Side note: How sad is it when young people are going to walmart to "hang out" at night? Yikes.



In my town there's a terrible theatre, bowling alley (book only), swimming pool (stupid hours and it sucks anyways) and walmart. take your pick >< lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

There's also staying home, talking, sports teams, online games, going on walks, and a million other things. I'm just saying it's lame that theres no recreation for kids, pathetic really, that the people who's brains are still developing are wandering around one of the most abusive corporations in the US.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

<< doesn't play sports, gets bored sitting and playing games (figittyyyyy ;D) and walking... I can walk across town in 2 hours  and they got rid of blockbuster D: LOL! and if you saw my home you'd know why I'd hate staying there  I know what you mean though lol. Unfortunately thanks to Walmart where I am murdering over 20 places here (GOOD and used-to-be-well-off) you don't even have much choice for jobs... ><


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Teenagers around here hate that there's nothing to do. There's an enormous drug market here, but I am against using drugs. So that knocks out seventy percent of what to do. We also go to Jerry's, this little diner, and we go to the skate park (but not too late because of the weed) and we hang out at my apartment. I'm into art, so that's a lot of what I occupy my time with. And looking into ways to get to college and get a job and all. It's easy to get stuck somewhere like here. But about the fish, I'm not going to do anything but give him a good home. I am also definitely not going back to that walmart. If not never returning, then it'll be a good several weeks. Lol


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

maybe start some clubs? Seriously start a betta fish club or a movie club or a gaming club


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe. Lol. I think a betta fish club would be awesome. Especially after I get my 20 gal tank. I almost bought a brand new ten gal, without a heater included in the kit this monday, but I had put my check through the washer and it shredded to pieces. I guess it was a blessing in disguise because the next day I found someone on craigslist selling a twenty gallon with a heater included and all the gravel and extras for only five dollars more than the new ten gal. I guess he's getting rid of all his tanks fast because there were at least two or three others listed with it for nice prices. Stroke of luck. :3


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah - don't confess. It's really more trouble to you then the 'moral right' is worth. Just... don't do it again and give your new boy the best you can


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm going to be honest here, I don't think you did a terrible thing. Wrapping him up in a wet paper towel was a little ehhh, but honestly don't beat yourself up over taking him. You probably saved his life. He was absolutely no loss to Walmart, and now he has a second chance at life. I'm not saying stealing is ok, but when it comes to a life that will probably suffer a miserable death it's not something to look down upon. I probably would have done the same thing. I would NOT give my money to them, just so they could go and mistreat other fish. You did a brave thing saving his life, and as long as stealing isn't a habit or doesn't become one [and I can tell it won't with you] then you should feel good about the fact that he's safe now.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

well, ive stolen from a bookfair, i regret it, i was glad i got caught, then i ran away from school, once again was glad to be caught (did you know it is illegal to run away from skool! ) and i feel horrible for it , but no way in (a place) would i go back and tell WALMART (of all places) that i STOLE 1 of their fish... idc who you re, they brought cops into a book fair theft ,they will surely bring them into a WALMART theft... don't go back, if you plan on EVER returning to that walmart , get plastic surgery, jk , you may wonna die your hair though lol jk jk... but i would wait a few weeks before i returned. it was a good idea at the time, but then ,you realized what you did... right? well , those few famous words, think before you act. lol. i have issues with that quote... i like to say things without thinking too lol... its not a good thing. BUT any way, don't go and tell them, don't return the fish, maybe go and like leave 5$ on a dead bettas bowl, where no kid will find it.. i duno i wuln't worry too much about it, im not saying steal again but if you had a drink in a cup you could hav dumped the cup out in the sink and have dumped the betta in there.... juss' sayin' .. DON'T STEAL ITS BAD!!!.... and cops are scary... x,0 .... very... with the guns..the angry looks...the sunglasses... the tazers.. its scary... no more stealing, i'd say give yourself a slap on the wrist and don't do it again.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha, I didn't have a water bottle. Which is weird because I usually down water like there's no tomorrow. But I agree with the general sentiment. I had never even been in trouble with the security at my high school before, I can imagine wetting myself if a legitimate police officer came up to me all questions and hardcore-ness. Lol. Nah, no more stealing for me.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

GOOD!!!! lol... very good...


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, think, you saved a life. And besides, he'll thank you  
However, te stealing? Funny  I just wouldn't do it again, but, walmart had it
Coming.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL.

just one request. Better give that betta the best darn care he could ever have >.>


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Of course, of course.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't feel bad, you saved the little guys life. It would have been better if you had a water bottle you could have poured him and his water into, but at least he survived the trip and all is well. I would have done the same thing, but without any guilt


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't judge you for what you did today, because when it comes down to it I am all for the animals that are being mistreated. Your boy will know what love is, he'll know what its like to feel wanted. Thank you for saving him. But next time, pay for the fish. The measly couple of dollars WalMart will get is nothing compared to the millions rolling in everyday, but that one theft could cost you everything. As an adult, anything on your record blows. But I won't lie, Ive stolen stuff as a teen, and it was never saving a life. I'm not a horrible person and neither are you  Don't go back, just take care of him.

Oh and my WalMart has called the cops and arrested a lady for stealing $0.44 plastic flower. They made a scene out of her  I am sure they would do it to a younger person as well. You meant well, there's no need to put your whole life on the line this one time. 

And our small town, kids hang out at WalMarts too. I'd rather that than seeing my child hanging out in other places not in the public eye if you ask me.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Walmart doesn't do anything for petty crimes. Not that I am advocating stealing from them or anyone. They are more concerned about dvd players and televisions than a pack of gum or a fish. The reason why they sell fish in the first place is so you will buy the accessories. The fish tank, heater, food, and decorations make Walmart more money than the livestock. That's why they don't care that these fish are left on a shelf to simmer in their own feces. The profit they make off of selling livestock is nothing compared to the money they make from selling all the necessities needed to take care of that animal. 

You want to send Walmart a message, don't buy from them. At the very least don't rescue a fish from them and then turn around and buy everything you need for that animal at a store that refuses to give animals adequate care. 

This isn't specificly directed at you erinandares. I am happy that you saved the poor little guy. This is more of a heads up for anyone that gives their money to any business that doesn't care of the animals they sell. Those kinds of places don't care about the animals, they only care about the money they make off the merchandise they sell for "impulse buys" or rescues. 

And if you ever happen to go to a Walmart that does take care of the fish they sell, then write them the nicest letter. Reward those employees that do the right thing with kind words.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

ilovebunnies said:


> The reason why they sell fish in the first place is so you will buy the accessories. The fish tank, heater, food, and decorations make Walmart more money than the livestock. That's why they don't care that these fish are left on a shelf to simmer in their own feces. The profit they make off of selling livestock is nothing compared to the money they make from selling all the necessities needed to take care of that animal.
> 
> You want to send Walmart a message, don't buy from them. At the very least don't rescue a fish from them and then turn around and buy everything you need for that animal at a store that refuses to give animals adequate care.


I've never thought about it like that. Very good point, it makes a lot of sense. Now i'm even more glad I found that guy online with the 20gal instead of buying the new ten and all its accessories from... ._. WalMart.

Oh, ad I named the fish Hermes, because in addition to being the god of messengers and stuff, he was also the god of petty thieves. Lol.


----------



## Thesharpestlives (Oct 2, 2011)

wow..seeing All these posts about delporable conditions for fish at walmart makes me feel VERY lucky that my local walmart takes very VERY good care of there fish section o.o and i appreciate that theres other human beings out there who care about fish as i do!  to me..a fish isnt just a fish..its a life, and an amazing pet :3


----------

